# I'm Finally On Kitchen Knife Forums :doublethumbsup:



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, this is Sara from JKI :shots:

For most people online, I think, Jonathan is THE owner of JKI, but I'm also an owner, and I am around in the shop (except I take an extra day off on Sunday). For some insiders, it might even appear that I'm a boss at JKI :gun1:

I was born and raised in Yamagata, Japan. I finished 2 year college in Tokyo, then transferred to and graduated from American Studies at Saitama University. I moved to the US to attend MA Journalism in the summer of 2008, and completed it in Dec 2009. So, I am a humanity major student to the core. I didn't expect to sell Japanese kitchen knives when I was a child (or a student). My dream was to pursuit History at PhD level and be a professor (or a fashion designer) :O But as the real life revealed itself, it was more interesting than I had imagined...

We started our business in the begging of 2010. Now together with Jon, I import and sell Japanese kitchen knives, and we are both reconnected with the world of Japanese art and crafts. My parents are both potters and I love the world they belong to. Through our business, we continue to be a part of this artistic world even though we are located outside of Japan.

I hope everyone is as excited as we are about our business (well, I know this is more than just business and almost hobby for Jon). Our store space is very small and limited, but our future has no limit for its expansion - I want our store to be a space where people can learn, discuss, meet, and get connected. 

I am not an expert in sciencey part of knives (or stones), but I really enjoy talking about why they are very special in our minds. I respect and love all the craftsmen we work with... Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you get to know about our special knives :sofa:

Thanks Dave, for hosting Kitchen Knife Forums, and giving us such a great way to interact with each other :mustache:

Sara


----------



## eto (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sara. You and Jon are refreshing contributors to this forum and have a awesome product and great knowledge of it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2012)

Sara its great to see you on line here at KKF and Jon does not fool anyone- you are the triple threat at JKI- The boss, the brains, and the looks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## schanop (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Boss.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> Sara its great to see you on line here at KKF and Jon does not fool anyone- you are the triple threat at JKI- The boss, the brains, and the looks.
> :thumbsup:



Couldn't have said it better  Welcome Sara!

Stefan


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 10, 2012)

Well Jon, guess you aren't needed anymore - the boss has checked in. Welcome Sara!


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome, save us from Jon's tyrannous reign of the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Well Jon, guess you aren't needed anymore - the boss has checked in. Welcome Sara!



Jon is crying in the corner... I will "pretend" that he is my boss :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone :mustache2: I really appreciate it.

PS - I'm a boss, and one-man labor union at JKI.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 10, 2012)

Every smart, married man really knows who's the boss. I think Jon is, for the most part, a pretty smart guy.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 10, 2012)

99Limited said:


> I think Jon is, for the most part, a pretty smart guy.



He's smart enough to marry Sara!


----------



## markenki (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome, Sara!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome, Sara.

Rick


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the Forums Sara, glad you could join in and get crazy with the rest of us


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

I posted on the main posting as well, but I feel really lucky and fortunate to be welcomed so warmly! 

Yay


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome Sara, it's great to have you posting.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the sunny side of the Knut House, Sara! I'm happy to see you as a participant!!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome, I have only ordered once (so far) from you folks, but certainly enjoyed 'opening my present' and feel certain that you are the party responsible.
:welcome2:


----------



## The Edge (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome!! Glad you joined Jon and the rest of us on the forum. Just want to say thank you for the hand written notes, and all the other small touches that make JKI an invaluable resource.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome Sara, now Jon has no place to go and meditate, and be alone.:clown:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy to see you here Sara, welcome to the forum!

I have told Jon how much I appreciate your little notes, but now I can "say" it to you here - thank you!

Also, I showed one of your wrapped packages to my mother, and she was both mystified and impressed by your skill. I thought she could wrap a box as well as anyone until I saw what you can do!


----------



## Lefty (Jul 11, 2012)

Great to have you here, Sara!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for all your nice comments :thumbsup: Today, my first day to be on KKF, already made me realize how nice to have a voice and ears on internet... 

I hope I can contribute to this special and unique online community too :newhere:


----------



## mattrud (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Sara,

Welcome aboard. Make sure you put these guys (and Jon) in their place. Anyone messes with Sara and not onyl do you have to answer to Jon but also Me. :cop:


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Sara!

About time! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

mattrud said:


> Hey Sara,
> 
> Welcome aboard. Make sure you put these guys (and Jon) in their place. Anyone messes with Sara and not onyl do you have to answer to Jon but also Me. :cop:



Yes :begging: ! It's extremely important that I have your vote when Jon starts being unreasonable. Next time when you are in LA (or we are in NY), I should have a chance to go drinking with you (making Jon our DD) to make sure Jon knows his place and position within JKI.


----------



## Seth (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon doesn't seem to be participating in this welcome thread.... What, I wonder, does that mean....


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

lol... sara scares me


----------



## Customfan (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool! Welcome!! 

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome Sara, it will be fun and interesting to have your unique perspective here on the board.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, once again, for welcoming me  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2012)

How did I miss this? Warm welcome! Look forward to more from you.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Thank you for the note in my order. It is a gift, so I don't get to open it (just got it today), but I am sure he will enjoy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank YOU :O ! It's such a special reward to be recognized, and be welcomed to KKF... you guys are awesome  <3


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sara!!!!! I'm excited to see you on here! I'll see you soon.

-Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Chuck  When you come to our store, we have to show you some of our photos from the event (and we have some new knives on a way). 

See you soon:spin chair:


----------



## tweyland (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome, Sara! Now we'll get the real scoop around here! Ha ha

~Tad


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you Tad  ! yes, you know I majored in Journalism just so I can leak the real scoop for KKF irate1:


----------



## add (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright 
Alright already.

The elephant in the room here no one will speak to...

Sara, do you have any,... sisters? :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

add said:


> Alright
> Alright already.
> 
> The elephant in the room here no one will speak to...
> ...



LOL :lol2: Yes, I have an older sister.... and I have the cutest niece and nephew. 

Motomura sisters:






With my sister's family


----------



## schanop (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL that must be a huge load of work for your nephew pushing your hubby like that


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Sara!! Great to see you here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

schanop said:


> LOL that must be a huge load of work for your nephew pushing your hubby like that



I think my nephew gave up on it fairly quickly, and started punching Jon's butt. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> Welcome to the forums Sara!! Great to see you here



Thank you! Hopefully there's something I can contribute in KKF :bliss:


----------

